# Sri Bhaguati Ji : Worship Of The Goddess Of Power



## vaapaaraa (Jan 20, 2007)

Guru Gobind Singh ji had a clear vision about the creation of a new nation. He moved from Sri Paunta Sahib to Sri Anand Pur Sahib. Here the guru called a meeting of all his devoted sikhs and priests and solicited their opinion about his future action to fight the tyranny of the mughal king, Aurangzeb. 

The priests suggested to hold a yagya  to appease the Hindu goddess of power to attain divine strength. Many kilos of yagya ingredients were collected and the yagya was started. The priests, called  masands in those days, had promised that the goddess would appear and would bless the guru. The yagya continued for 40 days but the goddess did not appear. 

The guru asked the head masand as to why the goddess has not appeared so far. The head masand suggested that the goddess wanted a sacrifice of one of guru’s dearest one. His indication was towards eldest son of the guru, sahibzada Ajit Singh ji. But the guru said that the dearest person to him was none else but the head masand himself. The guru asked the head masand to prepare himself for the supreme sacrifice and the sacrifice would be offered  tomorrow morning. The head masand, however, disappeared the same evening. 

In the morning the guru was told that the masand had disappeared. The guru then poured the entire remaining yagya ingredients in the yagya fire. *A huge flame of fire emerged and in the dazzling light of the yagya fire, the guru pulled his sword from the sheath, brandished it in the air and declared that from then on the power would flow from his sword. His sword would be the goddess of power for him.* The guru had also found a solution of one of his important question. The masands would have no place in his proposed new Panth.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jan 21, 2007)

naam_jap said:


> Guru Gobind Singh ji had a clear vision about the creation of a new nation. He moved from Sri Paunta Sahib to Sri Anand Pur Sahib. Here the guru called a meeting of all his devoted sikhs and priests and solicited their opinion about his future action to fight the tyranny of the mughal king, Aurangzeb.
> 
> The priests suggested to hold a yagya to appease the Hindu goddess of power to attain divine strength. Many kilos of yagya ingredients were collected and the yagya was started. The priests, called masands in those days, had promised that the goddess would appear and would bless the guru. The yagya continued for 40 days but the goddess did not appear.
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely brilliant post. This demonstrates to all those RSS VHP types that Guruji did not believe such rituals had any meaning. It also demostrates that he did not have faith in any Gods or Goddess's apart from the onr true Akaal.

One small correction though....I heard the story totally different........because Guruji and the Masand had spent a year doing this they had remained celibate for that year.....the Masand proclaimed that the head of a great celibate man would be required.................Guruji indicated that no one was greater than the celeibate masand............of course the masand ran off.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 21, 2007)

randip singh said:


> Absolutely brilliant post. This demonstrates to all those RSS VHP types that Guruji did not believe such rituals had any meaning. It also demostrates that he did not have faith in any Gods or Goddess's apart from the onr true Akaal.
> 
> One small correction though....I heard the story totally different........because Guruji and the Masand had spent a year doing this they had remained celibate for that year.....the Masand proclaimed that the head of a great celibate man would be required.................Guruji indicated that no one was greater than the celeibate masand............of course the masand ran off.



i have a mini suraj prakash which i bought from gurudwara bangla sahib in which the sakhi is written like this

guru gobind singh ji asked the pandits that he want to appease goddess
so pandit kesho das told guru ji that  it is quite difficuilt to appease goddess
guru ji said that he is ready.after guru ji and pandit kesho das performed
yagya for 9 months.then guru ji asked why the goddess is not appeased 
pandit said that guru ji you hunt animals you are doing jeev hatya thats why the goddess is not appeased.so guru ji stopped hunting but still the the goddess is not appeased then guru ji asked pandit why the still goddess
is not appeased then pandit asked for sacrifice of a great soul and guru ji said that there is no another great soul than you.after hearing this the pandit
ran away and then guru ji displayed that sword is the only goddess.

so guru ji displayed that he do not have any faith in gods and godesses.apart
from this guru ji also shown that pandit was wrong who beleive that because of jeev hatya the goddess is not appeased.

one thing i don't know is why on the internet the animal part is omitted from this sakhi?


----------



## Harmanbajwa (Apr 3, 2014)

Everything being narrated above is absolutely true with little difference with what every one of us have heard.
I am commenting because i have seen some people claiming that guru dont have faith in Gods and Godeasess which is totally wrong or perhaps it is thier own view of what-they believe .

Just to remind you guru ji wrote Chandi di waar means sri bhaguati ji di waar and the Guru has explained everything in it about himself and moreover  bachittar nattak where guru has personally explained how he meditated the great Shri bhaguati means bhagwati the divine power .

Guru in his last incarnation was a great devotee of Godess durga / bhaguati .

For more information you can search the holy text by guru.

Harman Singh


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 3, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:


> Everything being narrated above is absolutely true with little difference with what every one of us have heard.
> I am commenting because i have seen some people claiming that guru dont have faith in Gods and Godeasess which is totally wrong or perhaps it is thier own view of what-they believe .
> 
> Just to remind you guru ji wrote Chandi di waar means sri bhaguati ji di waar and the Guru has explained everything in it about himself and moreover bachittar nattak where guru has personally explained how he meditated the great Shri bhaguati means bhagwati the divine power .
> ...



Doesn't that make us all Hindus then?


----------



## Harmanbajwa (Apr 3, 2014)

harry haller said:


> Doesn't that make us all Hindus then?




No my dear , perhaps totally different scenario of what we think we are .You will totally believe this thing that our ancestors were Hindus . When i say i mean our gurus starting from Sri guru Nanak dev ji to ninth guru Sri guru teg bahadur ji until guru gobind singh established the khalsa panth.

What i am trying to say is that no deity can be regardless , its not correct when we say that .

Yes our guru Granth sahib written everything for all this and it has also written the existence of all the hindu deities and then if it is written how can we say that are not worth worshipping , that was my whole point .

Its nothing between whether we are hindus or not because if we go by that then surely we can also start talking about our fore fathers because any how we are their descendants isn't it ???.

Sat Sri Akal


----------



## ActsOfGod (Apr 3, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:


> ...
> Guru in his last incarnation was a great devotee of Godess durga / bhaguati .
> ...



I'm sorry, but you have misunderstood Guru Sahib and failed to see his splendor and greatness.  How in your right mind can you even begin to suggest that the 10th King was the DEVOTEE of Goddess Durga.  

Our beloved 10th King was a devotee of only One, the Timeless Being known as Akaal Purakh.  He rejected the other belief systems:


ਸ੍ਵੈਯਾ ॥
SWAYYA

ਪਾਂਇ ਗਹੇ ਜਬ ਤੇ ਤੁਮਰੇ ਤਬ ਤੇ ਕੋਊ ਆਂਖ ਤਰੇ ਨਹੀ ਆਨਿਯੋ ॥ ਰਾਮ ਰਹੀਮ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਕੁਰਾਨ ਅਨੇਕ ਕਹੈਂ ਮਤਿ ਏਕ ਨ ਮਾਨਿਯੋ ॥
O God ! the day when I caught hold of your feet, I do not bring anyone else under my sight; none other is liked by me now; the Puranas and the Quran try to know Thee by the names of Ram and Rahim and talk about you through several stories, *but I do not accept any of their opinions;*

ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ ਬੇਦ ਸਭੈ ਬਹੁ ਭੇਦ ਕਹੈ ਹਮ ਏਕ ਨ ਜਾਨਿਯੋ ॥ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਸਿਪਾਨਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਕਰਿ ਮੈ ਨ ਕਹਿਯੋ ਸਭ ਤੋਹਿ ਬਖਾਨਿਯੋ ॥੮੬੩॥
The Simritis, Shastras and Vedas describe several mysteries of yours, *but I do not agree with any of them*. O sword-wielder God! This all has been described by Thy Grace, what power can I have to write all this?.863.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Apr 3, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:


> ...
> Yes our guru Granth sahib written everything for all this and it has also written the existence of all the hindu deities and then if it is written how can we say that are not worth worshipping , that was my whole point .



Just because I acknowledge that something exists, does not mean that I automatically pledge worship or allegiance to that.  The various Hindu gods and goddesses (Shiva, Brahma, Vishnu, Durga, Saraswati, Ganesh, etc.) may well have existed, but just by saying that they existed doesn't automatically make me their pujari or devotee.  I don't worship them.  Just like I don't worship the CEO of any major corporation, or any President, or any spiritual guru (those are a dime a dozen nowadays).  Sure, they exist.  Some of them even have varying levels of power.  But I won't find what I'm looking for with them.

Furthermore, you have demonstrated such ignorance with your statement above, I don't even know where to start.  You say, "how can we say that are not worth worshipping".  So, just because Lord Krishna exists/(existed), you want to worship him?  Really?  What about the the next god or goddess that is more powerful than Lord Krishna?  What about worshipping him or her?

For the sake of argument, let's just go up the chain of command, all the way to the top.  Who is more powerful than everything and everyone else?  Who is the ultimate authority?  Who answers to no-one?  Well, the ONLY being that occupies that exalted position is Akal Purakh.  So why, why, why, why, why would you give allegiance to a god several rungs lower on the chain of command?  ESPECIALLY when you have been blessed with Sikhi which gives you ultimate VIP privileges from day 1?  Why do you continue to denigrate yourself?




Harmanbajwa said:


> Its nothing between whether we are hindus or not because if we go by that then surely we can also start talking about our fore fathers because any how we are their descendants isn't it ???.



This is just ignorance.  You need to seriously study Sikh history and Scriptures and get to know Guru Sahib.  Then perhaps the lamp of knowledge and wisdom may be lit inside you.

I am appalled at how you're flaunting this belief system to everyone.  It just shows how little you really know of the greatness of the Guru.  Please, please, please, please spend more time reading and studying Gurbani and Sikh history.  Try to make an effort, not just parrot back propaganda which has been fed to you.  Seek the truth.  You will realize just how mistaken you are.

Sikhi is unique, a revealed path direct from the Creator.  Please don't try to sully it with such silly mis-representations.

AoG


----------



## Sherdil (Apr 3, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:


> For more information you can search the holy text by guru.



How about you show us?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 4, 2014)

kds1980 said:


> i have a mini suraj prakash which i bought from gurudwara bangla sahib in which the sakhi is written like this
> 
> guru gobind singh ji asked the pandits that he want to appease goddess
> so pandit kesho das told guru ji that  it is quite difficuilt to appease goddess
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

"UNDERSTANDING"  own "MIND" will conclude most discussions.

which is the "AIM" of religion

In all humans "MIND" has both instincts 
"Male" and "Female"

One is "Male" because "female" instincts are not active

One is "Female" because "Male" instincts are not active

It's a lesson about evoking of "Mind"

For "Male"  it evokes with 

"Understanding" female 

i.e 

softenss, tenderness, expressive, colourful, etc

And for "Female" it works with

"Understanding" male

Rigid/ Hard/ Discipline/ etc

Marriage is success if "One" understands "One" 

i.e. own mind both male and female

When one finds both within own mind

Which is "TRUE" union and than the process

Rest is physical demonstration, to make "Understand"



Waheguru Ji Ki Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 4, 2014)

Allow me to translate, 



> "UNDERSTANDING" own "MIND" will conclude most discussions.


 
 The meaning of life, the very essence of why we are here is to understand ourselves, to know ourselves, I am sure Sikhism validates that to know oneself is to know the universe



> which is the "AIM" of religion


 
 well not quite, it certainly in my mind is the aim of Sikhism, but most religions would rather you follow blindly anything but self discovery.



> In all humans "MIND" has both instincts
> "Male" and "Female"


 
 its a bad analogy, today male and females have little differences, the traditional qualities of the sexes are becoming history, of course our Gurus knew this 500 years ago, they knew that women would become men and men would become women, that there would be no difference between the sexes, that all would be one



> It's a lesson about evoking of "Mind"


 
 it is about reconciling duality



> For "Male" it evokes with
> 
> "Understanding" female
> 
> ...


 
 clearly you have not met either my wife or my mother, they do possess these qualities as do I and my stepson and my father, however, they are both incredibly strong women first and foremost.



> And for "Female" it works with
> 
> "Understanding" male
> 
> Rigid/ Hard/ Discipline/ etc


 
 again, I am none of the above, and the last time I checked I was a man



> Marriage is success if "One" understands "One


 
 ok, we are back to duality again, there really are easier ways to say all this you know, I know it may not make you look like a wise sage, but I find it quite pompous and arrogant, I hope you do not take this wrongly, as I sense you know what you are talking about, much more than my own understanding, but to dress it up so that it is so hard to understand is frustrating for me and anyone who reads you, we wish to learn from you, not admire you, with the greatest respect


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 4, 2014)

harry haller said:


> Allow me to translate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

Do edit the post, as favor, I am weak in expression and presentation, and just express way it comes. 

children do are soft.

One do block mind pathways, 

say son at age of 10

asking for doll, or asking for kitchen toys, 
parents have training pattern.

"NATURE" has well defined some roles and powers,

woman have been given the power to give birth and strength,  

Action,  is write or wrong.

Mind receives everything right or wrong

After information is processed, perception of right or wrong appears.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahegur Ji Ki Fateh.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 4, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:


> You will totally believe this thing that our ancestors were Hindus . When i say i mean our gurus starting from Sri guru Nanak dev ji to ninth guru Sri guru teg bahadur ji until guru gobind singh established the khalsa panth.



Guru Nanak Sahib rejected the _janewara_ ceremony in his very childhood, he was never initiated into Hinduism. The Gurus spent their whole lives countering the philosophy of false Gods-Goddesses. And still people like you say the Gurus were Hindus.



> Yes our guru Granth sahib written everything for all this and *it has also written the existence of all the hindu deities* and then if it is written how can we say that are not worth worshipping , that was my whole point .



Guru Nanak Sahib in one of his Shabads (SGGS, Page 140) gives out the definition of a true Muslim. Baba Farid makes mentions of Islamic angel_ Malik-ul-maut_ (SGGS, Page 488), in one of his Saloks he mentions the Islamic _Namaaz_ and extorts the believer Muslims to attend the Mosque five times a day(SGGS, Page 1381, Salok 70). By your logic, why don't then you offer the _Namaaz_?

Interpreting poetry through word-by-word translation is the cruelest thing you can do to it, and that is precisely what you have done.



> Its nothing between whether we are hindus or not because if we go by that then surely we can also start talking about our fore fathers because any how we are their descendants isn't it ???.



Talking about fore fathers, I was born into a Sikh family. That means, my fore fathers, somewhere down in history had renounced their previous religion for Sikhism. This makes the importance of Sikhism in my life even greater and inspiring.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 4, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Guru Nanak Sahib rejected the _janewara_ ceremony in his very childhood, he was never initiated into Hinduism. The Gurus spent their whole lives countering the philosophy of false Gods-Goddesses. And still people like you say the Gurus were Hindus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

Do every event has initiation and development.

This may be car/ language/ or religion.

Do one like to keep for self  for drive first model of car or latest BMW/AUDI

Be it language, sanskrit as initiating language leading to English as simplified version with 

hand learning of one stick and round 26 letters can be formed 

For religion, though choice of mind shall be obvious.

But the conceptual loss in sikhism is there, 

rituals with lack of "UNDERSTANDING" is dominating.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## aristotle (Apr 4, 2014)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Do every event has initiation and development.
> 
> ...



I don't think this post belongs to this thread. IMO there isn't any apparent connection of this post with the discussion which is going on here.:whatzpointsing:


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 4, 2014)

aristotle said:


> Guru Nanak Sahib rejected the _janewara_ ceremony in his very childhood, he was never initiated into Hinduism. The Gurus spent their whole lives countering the philosophy of false Gods-Goddesses. And still people like you say the Gurus were Hindus.
> 
> *Guru Nanak rejected "Ritual" without "Understanding" and following rituals is like faking own self *
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal,

Do every event has initiation and development.

This may be car/ language/ or religion.

Do one like to keep for self  for drive first model of car or latest BMW/AUDI

Be it language, sanskrit as initiating language leading to English as simplified version with 

hand learning of one stick and round 26 letters can be formed 

For religion, though choice of mind shall be obvious.

But the conceptual loss in sikhism is there, 

rituals with lack of "UNDERSTANDING" is dominating.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## linzer (Apr 4, 2014)

Harmanbajwa said:
			
		

> Its nothing between whether we are hindus or not because if we go by that then surely we can also start talking about our fore fathers because any how we are their descendants isn't it ???.


 
I ,personally, am descended from Vikings, not Hindus but I consider myself as "Sikh" as the next Singh. I don't worship Odin or Thor either. My wife is desended from Aztecs but I haven't caught her doing anything untoward with human hearts.eacesign:


----------

